# Found white pigeon/dove L.I...needs home/rescue



## kbr97 (Aug 31, 2010)

A few weeks ago I found this white pigeon/dove walking across a very busy road ignoring any traffic that was coming right for him. I stopped and approached the bird which seemed like it couldn't fly. When i picked him up I opened his wings and noticed they were clipped. Interesting thing is this bird has no band on its leg...???

I still have the bird in my possession and would like to find a home that can properly care for the bird.

Exact location of the found bird was on Grand Avenue in Baldwin, Long Island NY


----------



## kbr97 (Aug 31, 2010)

heres a pic.....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi kbr,



Wow, what a lovely Pigeon.


Thanks for scopping them up so they oculd have a future!


I am too far away to offer a Home though.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## kbr97 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just for my own knowledge how is a white pigeon and a dove distinguished??

I would love to find a nice home or maybe someone who raises them around here. If not I'm gonna have to let him go in a big park once his wing feathers grow back obvioulsy.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

If his wings are clipped it means he most likely lived with someone. From the picture, he looks like a King pigeon. Does he seem larger than a regular pigeon?

Please try Terry Pratt, who is in Riverhead, LI: 516/965-9716.

Let us know what she says.


----------



## kbr97 (Aug 31, 2010)

He does seem larger than what I would think.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Doe not look like a utility king to me. looks like a white homing pigeon. And the head it looks kind of heny. Or a young bird. There should be several people wanting to get this bird. Good luck


----------



## dovecote (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello KBR,

that is one heck of a beautiful pigeon! Wow! 
It is not a dove, its actual name is King pigeon and these are domestically bred for food. They are not fast in flight (like other pigeon breeds) which makes them unfit to survive in the wild. As a consequence they are easily caught by predators and humans.

I wish to adopt this pigeon so much, but I live in Canada.


----------



## dovecote (Dec 29, 2010)

Regarding differentiation b/w a dove and a pigeon...

I own 2 pure white doves, and the most obvious difference between them and pigeons as that doves are small in size and stature. A dove is not as round, plump looking as the cute chubby pigeon.

Secondly, pigeons have a white crest over their beak called "cere". Doves do not have a cere.

Thirdly, doves have a different coo from a pigeon. Here is an example of my own dove cooing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu93SdrZEGg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovecote said:


> Regarding differentiation b/w a dove and a pigeon...
> 
> I own 2 pure white doves, and the most obvious difference between them and pigeons as that doves are small in size and stature. A dove is not as round, plump looking as the cute chubby pigeon.
> 
> ...


this thread was back in August.... wish it was August..I would be at the beach!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> this thread was back in August.... wish it was August..I would be at the beach!


At the beach! Sounds good to me!

Sure beats trudging 100 feet through knee-deep snow to feed and water the birds!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> At the beach! Sounds good to me!
> 
> Sure beats trudging 100 feet through knee-deep snow to feed and water the birds!


Beach is nice  But I would have my pool open!
That 100 feet to my loft, carrying water jugs and food, seems more like 500 feet  So I shoveled a little path


----------

